# Making A Syrian Hamster Care Guide. ;D



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I'm going to make a hamster care guide.  I've had mine for almost 2 years, so I know quite a bit. If anyone would like to post any pics of their syrian (aka teddy bear, golden, ect.) hamsters that'd be appreciated. :lol:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdnG9sVwjWY&list=UUPNv-kRfd3Z7v_rMW58vE9Q&index=93&feature=plpp_video 

I don't have digital pics floating around of Puff or Button but I'd like to think I know a bit about hamsters 

They need variety in their food, actually I stopped using a food dish and opted to scatter their food for free-run time out so they could collect their supper. It stimulates them and gives them something to do other than run in a wheel. 

That video above (sorry for the quality) is an example of free running an obstacle (albeit simple) on my bed. With kitties!! haha! Button didn't care.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Make sure you know their minimum requirements (like 360inches of floor space min.) so the care guide is accurate  Having a hamster for two years doesnt make anyone an expert


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's Charlie :3


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

These pics are of Cozy, a hamster that was found roaming outside who I rescued. I was shocked by how sweet he was for being a stray! He never once tried to bite. We had a few years together before he passed away in his sleep, I'm guessing from old age.




























This was his bin cage that I made:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My goodness, they look so much like truncated chubby rats with no tails.

That's complimentary, by the way.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I know I'm no expert. LOL I'll just be going from experiance. 

And Bomba, they do have tails. :3 Just wittle stubby ones.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think making a care guide is an awesome idea.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I will start this on the weekend.


----------

